# Prolific 'BMW bandits' steal parts from more than 50 luxury cars on the Westside



## cali311soca (Oct 24, 2009)

How the hell do they break into the car without setting off the alarm? Maybe some the people whose cars are getting broken into are related to the theft ring as well.


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

It didn't say the alarm didn't go off, just said they were F'ing fast. Then said they weren't "easy cars to get into", so that rules out a brick. That's easy. :rofl:

dj


----------



## Alexanderlt (Apr 27, 2009)

I've heard they're drilling holes right below the key hole and there is a lock trigger that you pull and it opens up the car like you have the owners key. and it doesn't set off the alarm by doing so because the car thinks that it's the owner using their key.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

it's always good to have a friend that works in a body shop


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

Alexanderlt said:


> I've heard they're drilling holes right below the key hole and there is a lock trigger that you pull and it opens up the car like you have the owners key. and it doesn't set off the alarm by doing so because the car thinks that it's the owner using their key.


There is a setting the dealer can code so the alarm does not disarm when you unlock the doors by turning the key. In this situation, the only way the alarm gets disarmed is if you press the disarm button on the key. This would prevent the situation described by Alexander (drilling holes or just punching the lock with a screw driver). The default setting on BMWs is to automatically disarm the alarm if the door is unlocked via key turn.


----------



## neville310 (Nov 17, 2009)

Frightening; Catalytic Convertors now air bags and xenon lights

Are there any defensive measures an owner could take?

KTLA: Crooks Breaking into BMW's All Across Town 
http://www.ktla.com/videobeta/watch...f8d86ad-07d4-46d7-a6d3-6ddeece6d891&src=front

Pro car burglars target BMWs in West L.A.
http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?s...geles&id=7126069&rss=rss-kabc-article-7126069


----------



## steveo90290 (Jun 24, 2008)

Alarm doesn't come stock on 3 series if I recall correctly. They must be fast if they can do it in the open.


----------



## Hans Delbruck (Jun 9, 2002)

This thread from the ED forum might provide some clues as to how they're breaking in....

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=393113


----------

